# White fluff on a fin and a tail



## V1ad (May 2, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm new to aquarium keeping, so I have no idea what it is, but it sure looks a bit out of place and it wasn't there yesterday. 

Today I've noticed a white fluff on my rainbowfish's fin and tail, here is the picture: 

http://img130.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsc00745l.jpg
http://img171.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsc00745q.jpg

It doesn't look like just something stuck to it by accident. This got me worried as I have other fish in the aquarium too, they seem to be alight, but neither the less, is this a disease, can it be treated?


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Hmm. Looking at the pic, it's clearly a white spot of some sort.
If it looks fluffy in person, fluffy is fungus 99% of the time.

Most likely caused by some kind of injury... Fungi rarely infect healthy tissue.
You're gonna need to get an anti-fungal, but first, can you give us your water parameters and tell us what fish you have?

(I'm not the most authoratative person on here, so wait for a second opinion- don't jump out to buy an antifungal if you could possibly use salt or some other treatment. If you do decide you need one, I keep pimafix on hand.)


----------



## V1ad (May 2, 2010)

I have 4 cherry barbs, red-line torpedo barb, 1 pleco 1 raphale catfish and this rainbow fish. I will get my water testing kit out tomorrow, so I'll tell you my parameters. 
Is it contagious?


----------



## V1ad (May 2, 2010)

Here's the water test results: 

PH - *7.2*
Ammonia - *1*
Nitrate (NO2) - *0.50*
Nitrate (NO3) - *60*


----------



## DanMarion (Apr 13, 2010)

That looks like the same thing that nearly wiped out my entire aquarium. I used an antifungal and it finally passed, but not before taking literally over half of my fish with it. Was very frustrating. Wait for a diagnosis from someone on here who may be more knowledgeable though.

Also, I would suggest a water change with those ammonia/nitrite/nitrate readings.


----------



## V1ad (May 2, 2010)

Should I separate the fish? I don't have an extra tank, but I can find some space for her. 
Is it contagious?


----------



## DanMarion (Apr 13, 2010)

Like I said, you may want to wait until you get a diagnosis from someone more experienced. If it is the same infection that I had in my tank, it is very very contagious...

Personally, if I ever encounter those white patches again, I'll immediately quarantine the fish.


----------



## V1ad (May 2, 2010)

The rainbow fish has now been quarantined. I'm going to try to cure her in a separate bowl now. 
What would be the next best prophylaxis, preventative measures?

Some more info: 

It's a 72 litre tank, I just bough it with the fish about a week ago with a tank form a neighbour, I fillied it up withitioned water, and allowed the fish sit in a bag for 2-3 hours. I never had a chance to cycle it as this is the only tank and I had to import the fishes. 



As stated above fish included: 4 cherry barbs, 1 red-line torpedo barb, 1 pleco, 1 Striped Raphael (Talking) Catfish and this ill rainbow fish.
The tank is un-planted, with 2 logs and _gravel_ bottom.
The tank is running at the room temperature, as I'm still waiting for heater to be delivered.
I am using a sponge jewel pump and filter.
I have washed the filter/ sponge and done about 40% water change after the fish has been quarantined.

Rainbow fish was healthy for about 5 days, that's how long I had her before I bough it from a neighbour, and I've noticed the fluff on her yesterday.


----------



## DanMarion (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm almost afraid to ask... what did you "quarantine" the rainbowfish to? With the fish you list, you really really want a heater in that tank... And I think that the pleco and the raphael catfish are both going to be far too large for your tank. 72 litres = 19 gallons.

According to Aqadvisor - *Your aquarium stocking level is 181%*.

And that is without the rainbowfish.

Click here ---- Your AqAdvisor Report


----------



## V1ad (May 2, 2010)

Not to worry dude, the rainbow fish went to a neighbour's 25 litre bucket. 
Btw. that calculator is nonsense, according to it, my 4 cherry barbs + 1 pleco = *Your aquarium stocking level is 182%*. That's nonsense or I am just new to this?


----------



## DanMarion (Apr 13, 2010)

Your pleco alone will overstock that tank eventually. That fish will get to be up to 20" long. Likely longer than your entire aquarium is. And plecos are very drity fish. I found out the hard way about that, they create ALOT of waste and grow very very fast. So, no. It isn't nonsense actually.


----------



## fishlovejoan (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh my, I hope things are going good. I would get some Pimafixhttp://allmypetsupplies.com/p-4926-pimafix.aspx in that tank ASAP! Plus continue to do water changes. Let us know how things are.


----------



## V1ad (May 2, 2010)

*fishlovejoan *thanks for the suggestion, I will get some Pimafixhttp://allmypetsupplies.com/p-4926-pimafix.aspx, continue to do water changes and of course keep you updated.


----------



## V1ad (May 2, 2010)

The next day after moving the fish in to a "Hospital" aquarium, the white fluff/cotton has disappeared with out me doing any tratment. 

However, I can notice small "erosion" on the fins where the fluff/cotton used to be. 

I will be treating the water with Pimafix. I will post the results after the water treatment.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

It was probably fin rot BUT did no one notice his water parameters?

PH - 7.2
Ammonia - 1
Nitrate (NO2) - 0.50
Nitrate (NO3) - 60 

something is HORRIBLY WRONG.

Ammonia should be 0
Nitrite (assuming the second one is nitrite) should be 0
Nitrate should be at MOST 25-30.

Either your tank isn't cycled, you accidentally killed your bacteria, or you are SEVERELY overstocked.

How long have those fish been in the tank?

I think the parameters are the problem- 
If you want to save your fish, forget the pimafix.
Change your water OFTEN.
I would say 50% of the water DAILY until ammonia and nitrite are 0 and nitrate is under 20.
(Will probably take a while)

Since the fish cleared up overnight in new water, it's got to be the ammonia/nitrates. Possibly they were ammonia burn?


----------



## V1ad (May 2, 2010)

The fish has been in a tank for about a week now. I'm totally new to fish keeping. I bought the fish and aquarium together. Since I had nowhere to put the fish I filled the aquarium with tap water, conditioned it and let the fish in. Plus I never knew about water cycle until recently. 

I'm doing about 20-30% water changes every 2-3 days. Other fishes are fine.


----------

